# Lego by CNC



## lowracer (May 22, 2015)

I should have seen this a few years ago, when the kids were just a tad younger (so that I could have convinced my wife I should buy a cnc)

more pics and info at 
https://imgur.com/gallery/6l8uJ


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Dang, a truck load of those blocks, and a gallon or two of glue, and you could build a house.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Now if only there was a large wood set of erector set parts. I never got interested in lego blocks, but I sure had hours of fun playing with my erector set nuts and bolts and assorted metal parts.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Boy, that brings back good memories! I got my erector set back in the 50s, and it introduced me to many cuts (sharp edges) while making things with imagination (came in a sheet metal box with motor). I also still have a pair of pliers that came with my Handy Andy tool set. I think my interest started with Tinker Toys...Bricks (the fore runner to Legos)...Lincoln Logs Legos...They were fun!


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

lol... I recall the day I went out back w/ me Lincoln Logs
and matches.... oh boy the smoke. Tonka trucks took a beating also.
Matcbox cars had melted wheels to simulate flats so I could
put them on the back of the tow trucks.

AFX cars for the rainy days


----------



## ggom (Apr 5, 2017)

JOAT said:


> Dang, a truck load of those blocks, and a gallon or two of glue, and you could build a house.


You are right Théo!


In france some made this, its called Brickawood :


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Brickawoood, eh. Never heard of it before, but it' really need. 

Got my erector set somewhere around 1950, Christmas at my great grandmother's, about 2 hours drive. And couldn't touch until we got back home - because my dad and two uncles were hogging it.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

There are more sites out there, with instructions for making Lincoln logs, but this one seemed appropriate. If you've priced Lincoln logs lately, you will see the benefit from making your own.
https://ibuildit.ca/projects/lincoln-logs/
I used to find these more fun than my erector set.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

My Grandmother (Dad's mom) had a set of lincoln logs that had belonged to my dad when he was a kid. I always had plenty of fun being distracted by playing with it while my 4 older sisters played with dolls that had been my aunts when they where kids. 

It was my Mom's dad who had been an architectural engineer who bought me the erector sets three or four Chirstmases in a row.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Believe it or not, there actually were wood erector sets. They're still available on eBay and other sites, but I am not sure if they manufacture them anymore. But, if you're serious, should be simple enough to make your own.
http://www.museumthings.org/img_toy/TerectorWoodSMa.jpg
Interesting.


----------

